# Its On!



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

I've been debating the idea of getting into trapping for a couple of years now, but after reading BHBs thread on his trap line experiences, I decided to make the leap. I sat down with my 2 kids and we talked about the idea of trapping and the benefits. Since they aren't old enough to hunt in Michigan yet but have passed hunters safety, they jumped at the idea of being able to trap their own animals. 
We are going to start out by trapping weasels and last Saturday setup the video camera and recorded us building our first box traps. I'm going to document either with video, camera, and/or journal of all our adventures. There is going to be a ton of legwork on my part that will take place behind the scenes to make this as much of a positive experience as possible for my 6 and 8 yr old. 
I'm sure I'll be doing a lot more lurking and reading on this section at first until I get some experience, but hope to post some pictures and stories of some of our trap line experiences.
Since I'm an avid duck hunter and have a few places off the beaten path that hold both muskrat and beaver, it won't be long before we are setting up traps for them as well. Since my kids have been on hunting trips with me since they were old enough to walk, they are excited to finally be able to trap their own animals. One already wants a hat and the other wants a couple of mounts but both are excited about selling furs.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Congrats and be prepared to become addicted. Beaver season is on and with a couple 330s, setters and some castor, you can be trapping in no time. Beaver are fairly easy if they haven't been previously harrased but they are a lot of work after the catch. 

Get some of the Duke dog proofs for **** next fall too. You'll help the egg layers out.

110s and/or 160s for muskrats will work.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'll make sure those are on my lists. I don't do nearly as much ice fishing as I used to since I realized that I was missing out on so much winter activities going on outside the shanty.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep, What FREEPOP said! I am sure once you get started you will be hooked. A good place for supplies to get you started... Good old F&T.
Good Luck!
Moose.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard  Lots of good info here in the old threads.Also,come on up to our convention in evert (just west of clare)Aug.19th-21st.Trapping demo's going on thru-out the weekend,new and used traps for sale at great prices and pretty much anything you want/need for trapping can be found there.Camping is $15 for the weekend.Watch this and the MTPCA site for up-coming trappers ed.class's.You can also veiw the trappers ed. on line at the DNR web-site.


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Thanks Snareman. I saved just about every pdf document from the dnr website related to trapping, and just finished saving the education document. I'm planning on attending the Jays sale next month and have the Aug convention on the calendar. Thanks for the info on camping, sounds like its going to be a fun time. I also pulled down the pdf version of the application to join MTPCA. 
I've been busy reading old threads on MS, MTPCA, and on Trappermans archives. Lots of good info and very knowledgeable people willing to share info. I'm looking forward to the day I can give back and help a new person get started.


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

First off welcome to the world of trapping.My son and I trap each year. But hold on it seems to get bigger with each passing year. You all need help with anything or have questions... you'll probably find the answers on here........
Take care

Eric


----------



## Black Powder Trapper (Feb 15, 2008)

bucknduck said:


> Thanks Snareman. I saved just about every pdf document from the dnr website related to trapping, and just finished saving the education document. I'm planning on attending the Jays sale next month and have the Aug convention on the calendar. Thanks for the info on camping, sounds like its going to be a fun time. I also pulled down the pdf version of the application to join MTPCA.
> I've been busy reading old threads on MS, MTPCA, and on Trappermans archives. Lots of good info and very knowledgeable people willing to share info. I'm looking forward to the day I can give back and help a new person get started.


 
My name is Dale and I will be working the check in table at Jays stop by and we can chat. WELCOME


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Welcome to trapping. Sounds like you're getting a good start. Nothing better than parents investing time in the outdoors with their kids. When you have questions be sure to send them out on the forum.

Are you going to change you user name?

bucknducknweaselnminknbeaverncoonnfoxncoyote:lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Good luck. I am sure the memories with the kiddies will be well worth the investment. Theres alot of used equipment that can be found on craigslist for pretty good prices and trapperman has a section for used gear which I would recommend looking at. If your looking at buying new check these guys out. They have specials every month for certain traps and I would imagine they will run some specials on their beaver stuff in march. Have fun and take alot of pictures.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/specials.php


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

There's really nothing I can add that wasn't already said by the guys above- other than I got your pm and if the ice melts we should have a fun day on the beaver 'line! Welcome to the sport! See you at Jay's!

Pray for rain! (Nothing melts the ice faster! :lol

John


----------



## bucknduck (Nov 7, 2003)

Fur-minator said:


> Welcome to trapping. Sounds like you're getting a good start. Nothing better than parents investing time in the outdoors with their kids. When you have questions be sure to send them out on the forum.
> 
> Are you going to change you user name?
> 
> bucknducknweaselnminknbeaverncoonnfoxncoyote:lol:


i think there is a limit to the lenght that the user name can be? But i would have to put buck at the end of the list since its the least hunted animal for me. maybe move beaver closer to the front of the name. But we have to leave duck at the front for sure. 
Looking forward to meeting some of you at Jays next month. in the mean time I'll be checking out the suggested sites for some traps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

Buck, Just my opinion .. but the best trap is one that catches and holds the fur till you get there... Take Care Eric


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Welcome to the greatest forum. Your boys and you have a lot of good times to come. I have a4&5 year that go every day ,except when mom says no. Good luck to you and the future trappers.


----------



## Beavermeadow trapper (Jan 15, 2011)

Buck ,i didn't relize you have been around for awhile sorry.


----------



## Seaarkshooter (Nov 5, 2009)

Buck,

We are nearly in the same situation. I have 5 boys, 3 of which trap with me. It has been the biggest, single positive step I have ever made other than marrying their mother. 
Just started last year in January and it has replaced duck and goose hunting as my non stop obsession. You are gonna add many fantastic memories to you n your children's lives doing this, believe me. Join the associations and try to go to as many of the events as possible. You are going to be in good hands getting advice from these seasoned trappers. Great bunch of guys and good for the family life. Just remember, though, they all smell like a swamp or a little skunkie come fall. Lol


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Buck, 

Clean out your PM boxes.

John


----------

